# Suggestion



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

Well...

I am curious as to what the strange code names are used here. Being totally ignorant with hair I can say that it is indeed a different language.

For instance Pebbles is <u>4a/b relaxed hair 2/8/16-18</u>, while the delicious Kitkat (sorry I was thinking of the one you have a break and it is covered with chocolate - mmmmm chocolate  /images/graemlins/crazy.gif) is <u>Relaxed 4a/4b</u>.

It is nice to see that all you girls are relaxed - possibly on the couch but you are not talking about that relaxed are you  /images/graemlins/blush.gif

I was thinking then, what if someone of you posts the rules of these codes, so that we can all have them here in the suggestions board. This way new members can immediately know what you are talking about. After all it is like any other hobby/passion. Some know a lot about it and some very little, hence we need to educate!

Come on girls! Let me see those posts!

The man has spoken! (and now he quickly ducks under the table to avoid flying objects coming towards him)

/images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

LOL

Hi Nikos!
A while back, someone suggested that we post hair type, whether we wear our hair natural with no chemicals or relaxed-with a chemical, the length we started with, the length we're at now, and our goal length. So for mine, I have type 4  hair, a combination of a and b. (that info is available on the home page of this forum) I started out with 2 inches of hair, I'm now at 8 inches, and my goal is to have between 16-18 inches of hair. So that's the explanation for all those strange codes. 

I think your suggestion is excellent. I imagine that a lot of people may not get it immediately. No need to duck, I won't throw anything at you!! /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is a suggestion then,

We modify the forum software a bit to show a vertical bar on the right or left of the forum. In there we can put these instructions as per the main site's hair style article but as a summary. So people can have an idea of what everyone else is talking about...

What do you think?

Have fun


----------



## Tea (Jan 14, 2003)

Pebbles was correct in saying that the "codes" refer to your natural hair type (straight, wavy, curly) before being chemically altered and lengths (beginning/current/goal). Check out http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hairtype.htm or http://www.naturallycurly.com/Hairtypes/hairtypes.html
HTH.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

That's an excellent idea. That way everyone can add their hair profile, and we all know what those codes mean.   /images/graemlins/clap.gif
 /images/graemlins/cheers.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

What I can also do is add these codes to your profiles and change the post screens so that they display the hair type below your name for instance along with your post.

Could you please give me a list with all the possible codes?

From what I figured out we can have a Hair Type list which will have:

Type 1
Type 2A
Type 2B
Type 2C
Type 3A
Type 3B
Type 3C
Type 4A
Type 4B

am I right?

Also we can do something about your relaxed or non relaxed - not sure what the choices are there

Finally we can have three boxes for the lengths:
Starting, Current, Goal, all measured in inches.

How does that sound?

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Nikos,

The hair types are right. As to how we wear our hair, the choices are: relaxed, natural, texturized. (I'll double check on that to make sure. I think I'll start a poll. /images/graemlins/smile.gif
The hair measurement box sounds great too. Some of the ladies measure from scalp to ends, or from hairline to ends. Each will yield different measurements, so it might be a good idea if that was specified as well.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks Nikos!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

Nikos,

I'm pretty sure that I've listed all the different methods. There are basically just those 3: Natural, Relaxed, and Texturized.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif    

Edited to add: Curl Perm would be the 4th option.  That's it! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

Pebbles,

I have finished the modification concerning the styles and types. You can check it by trying to edit your profile (My Home, Personal Preferences).

You have the ability to choose from the hair type, style, lengths (start,current,goal) and the measurement.

All this information will show up on your profile screen.

I need to put this information up on the post screens but that can wait a bit cause I need to go home and it is already 00:40  /images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Have fun


----------



## daviine (Jan 14, 2003)

What about transitioning?  I'm not really sure if that fits in.  

By the way...Nikos I can tell you really love what you do. It shows in your work!  I love the new site!  Thanks! /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes!! We have a few of transitioners on the board. Thanks Davine. That would be #5. I don't think that there are more.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok... translator here please... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Sorry but I don't know what transitioning is...

Explain it to me and I will see how we can model this.

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

Transitioning is when one stops relaxing her hair to go natural. That's called transitioning. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

So that one comes along with the Normal, Relaxed and Texturized?

Have fun


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok got it.

Gimme a minute

Have fun


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok done it!

Gosh those women! You can never satisfy them /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

I hope you like it.

Have fun


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks Nikos! Now go home!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 15, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
   For instance Pebbles is 4a/b relaxed hair 2/8/16-18, while the delicious Kitkat (sorry I was thinking of the one you have a break and it is covered with chocolate - mmmmm chocolate ) is Relaxed 4a/4b.

[/ QUOTE ]

Just saw your post, Nikos.  LOL!! /images/graemlins/cheers.gif  We're going to enjoy having you around here!  Seriously, thanks for all the hard work on the site.  The new format is fantastic and the graemlins are great.  Definitely makes this site an even more fun place to be!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 15, 2003)

I am happy that you like it birthday girl!

Have fun


----------

